# Blame Picasso's Thread



## Blame Picasso (Feb 10, 2008)

*Moderator's note: *This thread is dedicated to the fans of Blame Picasso, who has designated the following specific tales as representative of his work:

*Angie 
Cherry Forever
Larger Every Day*
.
The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Picasso. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Blame Picasso, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Blame Picasso.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to my little corner of this magnificent website! I've been coming on dimensionsmagazine.com regularly for probably close to nine or ten years now. When I first came here, there were only a few models who posted, but there were already thousands of stories that I immidiately fell in love with. Anyone who has followed my career as an artist may remember that I started posting many years ago as a morph artist. That was an experiment that I enjoyed using a new toy called Photoshop and it spawned three very successful yahoo groups over the span of a year or two. 

I have always loved illustration and portraits and eventually I got up the courage to post a drawing I had done of a model I thought was amazing and it was recieved with alot of awesome feedback. I have since posted dozens more over the years and I have dozens more in my hard drive. My artwork has led to several special friendships with a few of the models that I find so amazing and strong and I cherish them.

Writing? I never dreamed I was a writer of any caliber until I saw the feedback that several of my little tomes have have revieved. I don't expect to ever be in New York Times best seller list, but seeing the fantastic comments some of my readers have posted about my stories makes me feel like I am. I write in spurts that sometimes last for weeks and obviously I haven't had the muse for awhile. I was entrenched in getting my degree for a year, and since graduating I have been enjoying my summer. I do have more sexy fun adventures for Cherry, Angie, and many many more that I do intend to share soon.

Thanks for stopping by my thread, I respond to all posts almost immidiately. I love to share my creative spirit and hearing what my readers or viewers like or dislike about my current projects gives me a total boost of energy that really makes what I do so enjoyable.

Rob aka Casso aka Blame Picasso aka BP


----------



## Blame Picasso (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone else get a rush when someone posts comments about their work? I just saw a post where someone was actively searching for one of MY stories! That's an amazing feeling and it really encourages me to write more. 

That's all I've got for tonight, I just wanted to share the joy I get at sharing my creativity. Now I need to get back to the new chapter of 'Angie' I'm trying to finish up.

Rob


----------



## VVET (Dec 5, 2008)

Thankyou for your writings & art.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello out there? It seems arrogant to think anyone is clamoring to read this. I was just flipping through the discard room, looking for inspiration. I haven't posted in awhile, i just wanted to show myself and share a bit of what I've been writing. I have a bit of A.D.D. when it comes to my creativity, I get immersed in stories or drawings and get alot done, but then I see something shiny and get distracted and start something new. By something shiny I mean I get another idea and something grows from it. The result is a laptop that is a beautiful garden of stories and drawings that take forever to blossom. 

I have about fifteen stories and literally dozens of drawings that I prune and tweak regularly, but take forever to finish. I've been working on a website to display all of my nonsense for years. 

I am working on more of the Angie story. I had written pages and pages that involved her getting involved in an online weight gain site, which led to her doing things that I ultimately decided wasn't in her character, so I scrapped it and started a different path.

I'd done a few more chapters of Cherry Forever that involved her getting pregnant and I decided she was far too self-consumed and spoiled to bring a child into her life, so I went back to the drawing board.

Larger Every Day is a story that I finished (Yea!) but I had an idea that spawned a sequel involving Mary Lou the witch and her niece who has decided to win her dream man's heart by stealing a little magic from her Aunt Lou. Her name is Renee and she starts the story at 115 pounds, but that won't be what she weighs by the end the story.

I also have a story about a young lady who finds herself homeless and destitute until a rich young man decides to bring her home. I should really stop posting my ideas huh? 
I also have a few stories that I adopted from the discard room that are growing daily, I hope to ost them soon. 

Thanks for reading this, I just wanted to let everyone know I'm still active, and I would like to shout out to my fellow authors who have posted excellent, brilliant stories that I enjoy reading time and again. Lastly, thank you to Observer. Without Observer's guidance, patience, advice, and prodding to get me writing, I never would have enjoyed the pleasure I get from reading a post from someone who liked my work.

Rob aka Casso


----------



## Blame Picasso (Mar 10, 2009)

I just reread what I'd last posted here and I cracked up. The illustration about how my laptop is a garden of unfinished work couldn't be better revealed by the fact that I've posted two stories since, and neither of them were even on my radar when I wrote the previous note here.

I have an original story I've started to offset all of the orphans I've been saving from the discard room just to prove to myself that I do have an original idea or two in my imagination. that said, I'm working on another orphan as well, and I'm trying to build up the confidence to finish a story in the discard forum that is simply amazingly written, just unfortunately unfinished.

'What Are Friends For' seems to have found an audience, almost 6000 views, that's awesome. That's a fun story I have no direction for. It's going quickly, but I'm literally making it up as I go along. I look forward to what the girl's sophomore year brings, that is where I left them. I do have an idea for an evil gym teacher, and a health class may be fun as well.

That's it, I just wanted to ponificate for a bit and read what I have on my mind.

peace and love-

Rob


----------



## Blame Picasso (Apr 26, 2009)

14,000 hits? Are you kidding me? I recently posted Chapter 7 of 'What Are Friends For', I usually pop in a couple of times a day after I've posted a chapter or a drawing. Every time I've come in today there's been like 100 more hits on my latest story and I'm just overwhelmed. I'm sorry to butter my own biscuit as it were, but I'm very excited and proud of the reception my stories have gotten here and I wanted to share my thoughts on this wild experience. It makes me want to write more and more. 

I do have a lot of stories on my hard drive that I tap away at whenever I have some time. As always, I look forward to getting them up on the boards.

Rob


----------



## Archangel (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello,

Just a quick note to say that I've enjoyed your stories. Thanks for sharing.


----------

